# Route Calais to Spanish border/ Costa Brava.



## lanzaron

Route from Calais to Spanish border. Could i please have some help / suggestions re good routes that are not all toll roads but keep out of the large towns(Iam new to this so dont want to find myself in the middle of a whole lot of traffic if i can avoid it.)We would if possible use aires or if not camp sites .We have looked at several routes ourselves but any advice ,suggestions or help would be much appreciated.We are leaving UK end of April for 3 weeks .This is our first trip outside the UK in our motorhome.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonka

Where are you leaving from in UK and what time is ferry / tunnel crossing.. ??? This might be of help ref stopover suggestions...

My prefered route is.. Rouen, Everaux, Drux, Chartres, Chateaudun, Blois, Chateauroux, Then A20 / RN down to Toulouse, Carcossone, Narbonne and into Spain... You can do it all non toll or choose to go on certain bits. Depends on your timescale and wallet  

You can also go Clermont ferrand, very scenic.. Dont think there is much in it ref time, miles etc..


----------



## lanzaron

*Route Caliias to Spanish border / Costa Brava..*

Thanks Steve
9.30 sailing from Dover so time to get a few hours driving in before we stop unless ofcourse there is a very nice place to stop a bit sooner. Thanks.


----------



## pierre

*Route Calais to Spain*

Hi
I've attached an Excel file giving various routes, with campsites. These are all non paying roads, including free motorways. Hope it is of some use.
Pete


----------



## aldershot1

Hi Pete, I am really keen to also view your options on routes but am having trouble reading anything meaningful. I can open the files OK but when I do all I get is masses of programming script. Can you tell me what files I should access or is it something to do with this being a xlsx file rather than a .xls file

A1


----------



## kaacee

Hi Pete,

Same as aldershot1, would love to download your files but when I try to open, all I get is gobblegook, does anyone know how to open and read these files.

Keith


----------



## autostratus

gudlucker said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Same as aldershot1, would love to download your files but when I try to open, all I get is gobblegook, does anyone know how to open and read these files.
> 
> Keith


I use OpenOffice and I opened this info when I browsed my software and it indicated to open with scalcexe


----------



## kaacee

autostratus:

Bingo ........did as you suggested now got loads of good info.


Many thanks

Keith


----------



## BlondiS

That's really helpful - thanks very much.

Di


----------



## motormouth

Where do I find this openoffice please. Do I download it or is it already hidden somwhere in my lap top??

Be gentle with me


----------



## kaacee

motormouth:

Download it from here, www.openoffice.org/ beware it's quite a big packet.

Keith


----------



## motormouth

Thank you Keith


----------



## hippypair

Hi,
I have downloaded openoffice,but still unable to find file.

Help would be appreciated.

Terry.


----------



## autostratus

hippypair said:


> Hi,
> I have downloaded openoffice,but still unable to find file.
> 
> Help would be appreciated.
> 
> Terry.


If it helps I will outline what happened with me.

I use the Firefox browser and have Open Office on the computer
I clicked 'Download' the file to the right of Pete's post
and got a box which said
----------------------------------------------
You have chosen to open

*routes__sites__fr__sp_161.xlsx*
which is a: xlsx File
from: (MHF)

What should Firefox do with this file>

O Open with [Browse}
O Save File

I clicked on the O in front of Open and clicked [Browse}
-----------------------------------------------
A box opened "Choose Helper Application"
with a list which included scalc.exe from Open Office
which I highlighted and clicked on [OK]

This put scalc.exe in the first box where [Browse] had been
and I pressed [OK] at the bottom of the box

In a few seconds the routes/sites list opened.

Hope that makes sense and helps you.


----------



## Gram

Try this, it worked for me:

Download the file and save it to somewhere you can find it again.

The filename will be 'routes___sites__fr___sp_161.zip'

Do not unzip the file.

Launch OpenOffice.org Calc (the Open Office spreadsheet application).

Select the File menu and open the saved file.

Hopefully - Bingo!

G


----------



## kaacee

I did exactly the same as Gram and it opened no problem.

Keith


----------



## joe-fly

*Thanks for .xls info*

Much appreciated, opened easily with neo-office on iMac.
Very useful stuff! So good of you to share with us!


----------



## Hobbyfan

I find that the Michelin site is very good for route planning. You can ask it to avoid toll roads but still go for the fastest route.

If you decide that you're prepared to use tolls to avoid bottlenecks it will tell you the cost of the tolls.

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/

Then of course you can print it out for the navigator.

The cost is for cars but it will give you an idea of what's involved and a little research will tell you the sort of extra cost for a motor-home.


----------



## Mike48

Hobbyfan said:


> I find that the Michelin site is very good for route planning. You can ask it to avoid toll roads but still go for the fastest route.
> 
> If you decide that you're prepared to use tolls to avoid bottlenecks it will tell you the cost of the tolls.
> 
> http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/
> 
> Then of course you can print it out for the navigator.
> 
> The cost is for cars but it will give you an idea of what's involved and a little research will tell you the sort of extra cost for a motor-home.


If you scroll down the menu on the via michelin site click on "Options" and select "Car and caravan" as this will give you an accurate figure for a Class 2 motorhome.


----------



## Hobbyfan

gelathae said:


> If you scroll down the menu on the via michelin site click on "Options" and select "Car and caravan" as this will give you an accurate figure for a Class 2 motorhome.


Thanks. I'd missed that and it's a great help.


----------



## gerardjanice

Sorry about this but I'm having a senior moment; please what do the items in the column: "W B Tr" stand for?


----------



## jonpspencer

*Cant open file!!! How???*

Hi, does anyone know how to open this file?? For the life of me I have tried and tried without any luck! Is there an easy way? I have tried 2 Laptops without any joy!

Thanks for trying, John...


----------

